
Spelunky by Derek Yu - alxmdev
https://bossfightbooks.com/collections/books/products/spelunky-by-derek-yu
======
FroshKiller
I've read this book. It is an excellent history of the development of the game
spanning its creation, commercial release, and Xbox Live Arcade port written
by the creator of the game.

However, the other books in the series do not necessarily match this format.
The book about Earthbound is a largely autobiographical reminiscence written
by a fan, for example. Read summaries and reviews carefully.

